

Show HN: Code draws better than you - ktharavaad
http://blog.kpicturebooth.com/?p=25

======
peregrine
I've been intrigued by this idea of computers creating art. And not electric
sheep those are just people creating art then computers building and sharing
it, I don't like it.

The idea of using genetic algorithms to reproduce art is interesting, the idea
of computers manipulating images to create new art from old art is also
cool(automagically). I've been playing around with it.

~~~
yters
I think computers originating great art is synonymous with the search for
general AI. (Not going to happen, IMO)

~~~
themic86
I agree, but my argument is based on semantics. I believe when one creates
"Artificial" intelligence, it isn't really artificial. I don't think
intelligence cares what medium caries out the function of being intelligent.

As for art - computers are just as able to create art as humans, but only
because so many people define art from the observer's perspective. If a person
is inspired by an image, it shouldn't matter that it was nothing more than
some pixel shifting algorithm reshaping a random google image selection.

------
ktharavaad
I have seen the genetic algorithm demo of mona lisa and its pretty cool. My
problem with it is that using genetic algorithm for something like that seems
"forced" because there's no real "evolution" involved in it.

Would it be possible to use genetic algorithm to .. say, evolve a face by
beautifying it? by "mating" it with anther face? It would be an interesting
experiment. Perhaps I'll explore this concept in code.

~~~
tome
Yes! Though activity seems to have died down of late:

<http://facemaker.redshiftmedia.com/>

~~~
ktharavaad
Facinating! this is pretty awesome. It'll be cool if there's a way to generate
synthetic realistic images from this.

